# Madrugón



## bondia

Bon dia
Com puc dir en català:
¡Vaya *madrugón* (me he dado para coger el avión a las 7!)
Madrugada=matinada, però existeix una paraula equivalente?
Gràcies, salut!


----------



## Agró

No crec que hi hagi res de semblant. Haurem d'inventar alguna cosa...

Matinad*ota* (!).


----------



## dialecte

pots usar complements: vaja matinada *més gran/més pesada/...*


----------



## bondia

Agró said:


> No crec que hi hagi res de semblant. Haurem d'inventar alguna cosa...
> 
> Matinad*ota* (!).


 
Si, anit amb uns amics vam intentar inventar una paraula, però res no ens va semblar correcte!
Gràcies, salut!


----------



## bondia

dialecte said:


> pots usar complements: vaja matinada *més gran/més pesada/...*


 
Gràcies, dialecte, salut!


----------



## mymy

¡Hola!

Jo ho diria així: 
¡Menuda matinà' (matinada) que m'he pegat hui per agafar l'avió!!!

Salut!


----------



## scorpio1984

mymy said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Jo ho diria així:
> ¡Menuda matinà' (matinada) que m'he pegat hui per agafar l'avió!!!
> 
> Salut!


 

Ho sento però no és correcte. En aquest cas no es pot traduir literalment. En aquest context el que jo dic és "Mare meva, com he matinat avui per agafar l'avió!"


que vagi bé!


----------



## bondia

scorpio1984 said:


> Ho sento però no és correcte. En aquest cas no es pot traduir literalment. En aquest context el que jo dic és "Mare meva, com he matinat avui per agafar l'avió!"
> 
> 
> que vagi bé!


 
Gràcies, salut!


----------



## scorpio1984

bondia said:


> Gràcies, salut!


 

De res, a disposar! 
salut!


----------

